# My Malaysia plane theroy



## slotpuppy

So the missing Malaysia plane that everyone thought went down in the ocean, has really been in Russia all this time. To cover up the hijacking of the plane and the detention of all its passengers, Russia let the plane take off today, then shot it down killing all the passengers.


----------



## dan0623_2000

Did you your hit your head on the cement a lot as a kid?


----------



## GW8345

Ok, that one ranks right up there with another one I heard today (on the Savage Nation), caller stated that she thinks obama order the shoot down in order to get the immigration crisis off the news.

There's a reason why I don't listen to Savage (the radio was on that station when I turn the truck on and she was giving her "theory"), he's too full of chit.


----------



## ginwoman

sorry GW but that thought had crossed my mind too.


----------



## Baja28

The plane took off from Amsterdam with a completely different manifesto.  

Savage is a loon.  Talks down to his audience as if they're idiots.  I can't stomach him.


----------



## vraiblonde

ginwoman said:


> sorry GW but that thought had crossed my mind too.



And mine as well.  I don't put anything past that prick at this point.


----------



## vraiblonde

Baja28 said:


> Savage is a loon.  Talks down to his audience as if they're idiots.



That's because they are.


----------



## BOP

GW8345 said:


> Ok, that one ranks right up there with another one I heard today (on the Savage Nation), caller stated that she thinks obama order the shoot down in order to get the immigration crisis off the news.
> 
> There's a reason why I don't listen to Savage (the radio was on that station when I turn the truck on and she was giving her "theory"), he's too full of chit.


 True, but the theory regarding the shoot down is entirely possible.  The end justifies the means.


----------



## Ken King

The theory should concern why the change and who made the change to the "regular" route that MH17 had previously used.  Looking at Flightaware data it seems that the aircraft was routed 300 miles farther north than they had used regularly.


----------



## GW8345

Baja28 said:


> Savage is a loon.  Talks down to his audience as if they're idiots.  I can't stomach him.



Completely agree, I had the radio on 105.9 since I occasionally listen to it on my way into work, when I started up the truck, I heard that theory and couldn't help but to listen to the stupidity.

Actually, I think Savage is an a-hole, can't stand him either and wish they would bring back Hannity.


----------



## Baja28

GW8345 said:


> Completely agree, I had the radio on 105.9 since I occasionally listen to it on my way into work, when I started up the truck, I heard that theory and couldn't help but to listen to the stupidity.
> 
> Actually, I think Savage is an a-hole, can't stand him either and wish they would bring back Hannity.


Even Hannity got boring but Savage is unbearable.  I listened for 5 min. the day they shot down MH-17.  All he was doing was taking calls stirring conspiracy theories.


----------



## vraiblonde

I like Chris Core and Phil Valentine.  I can listen to Rush and Hannity for awhile.  The rest of them are off the rails.  I can't get through Dennis Miller without wanting to punch him in the head.  "Hey Billy boy, what's shakin'?"  ARRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## mamatutu

We listen to Fox, but wrote Hannity off a long time ago.  And, I am glad Beck is no longer with Fox.  They both are over the top.  Yes, my husband and I are conservative, but we do, also, know it works both ways.  And, the GOP shares the blame, as well.  O'Reilly is borderline because he is so full of himself.  All and all, I do think Fox is balanced to a point.  They do bring on the Dems like Kirsten, Juan, and Bob, and invite Dems to be guests.  I think at this point in America, we need to be more like Tilted, SamSpade, and others who read all the laws, and know what is what.  But, who really has time for that?  Thank you Tilt, Sam, and a few others here for all you do to keep this forum informed!  It is very much appreciated.


----------



## acommondisaster

GW8345 said:


> Completely agree, I had the radio on 105.9 since I occasionally listen to it on my way into work, when I started up the truck, I heard that theory and couldn't help but to listen to the stupidity.
> 
> Actually, I think Savage is an a-hole, can't stand him either and wish they would bring back Hannity.



I can't stand the sound of Savage's voice, I tried to listen to him when they made the change and got through about 10 minutes of his rambling about how great he is. Then I found Hannity on am and marked the station. Hannity gets to be too much at times, too. I think Rush is pretty funny.

People's conspiracy theories kind of scare me - the one I heard tossed around at work was that the passengers from the missing plane were getting to hard to keep concealed any longer, so they put them all on this airliner and shot it down.  Not sure who the "they" are, but I rank this theory up there with Don Lemon's black hole question.


----------



## ginwoman

I turn off radio when Savage comes on. He is a pompous azz. Bet he got beat up a lot in school.


----------



## GURPS

Baja28 said:


> Even Hannity got boring but Savage is unbearable.





when Hannity 1st disappeared from WMAL in the afternoons, I listened to Savage for about a week ... mostly getting the opening monologue , as my evening commute is 1500 - 1530 ... I had to turn the radio off and just ride in silence ...


----------



## vraiblonde

ginwoman said:


> Bet he got beat up a lot in school.



I feel like beating him up now.

These guys may have a valid point, but it gets lost amid their combative ranting and insults.  But their audience isn't you or me, it's....well, the extremist nutbags on this forum, for example.  THOSE people are the audience for that sort of thing.

However I was listening to Glenn Beck while on the road last week and he had Ted Nugent on the line.  He took Ted to task for his name-calling, and Ted kind of backed off and semi- apologized.  If I hadn't been driving I'd have called in and informed Mr. Beck that the people Ted is referring to as "stoner goofballs" - that's all they understand.  You can't reason with them, you can't debate them, you can't even have a conversation with them.  All you can do is say, "Eff you, stoner goofball" and walk away.  Just like some people only understand a shot in the mouth, others only understand insults.  That is the only way they know how to communicate.

However Nuge isn't trying to make a 3 hour radio program entirely out of screaming and name-calling, either.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Baja28 said:


> Savage is a loon.  Talks down to his audience as if they're idiots.



You're the target demo then.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

We will soon find out Israel/Nutty-Yahoo is behind this.Russia would have nothing to gain from doing this. Israel has lots to gain.


----------



## Baja28

LibertyBeacon said:


> We will soon find out Israel/Nutty-Yahoo is behind this.Russia would have nothing to gain from doing this. Israel has lots to gain.


And you call me an idiot?  Did your folks have any children who weren't mentally challenged pussies?


----------



## AnthonyJames

LibertyBeacon said:


> We will soon find out Israel/Nutty-Yahoo is behind this.Russia would have nothing to gain from doing this. Israel has lots to gain.



Is it still too soon? Why haven't we found out yet?


----------



## Lurk

Ken King said:


> The theory should concern why the change and who made the change to the "regular" route that MH17 had previously used.  Looking at Flightaware data it seems that the aircraft was routed 300 miles farther north than they had used regularly.





I alluded to that in another thread.  Did the Pilot of MH17 also have a computer mockup of the cockpit in his apartment?  Two Malaysian jets flown outside their accustomed flight paths fall from the sky.  Maybe it's a "Let's visit Allah today" flight special.


----------



## Ken King

Lurk said:


> I alluded to that in another thread.  Did the Pilot of MH17 also have a computer mockup of the cockpit in his apartment?  Two Malaysian jets flown outside their accustomed flight paths fall from the sky.  Maybe it's a "Let's visit Allah today" flight special.



Read your comment elsewhere and gave it the consideration it was do.  

I'll give you that MH370, the still missing aircraft, flew outside of it's flight path/plan.  But MH17, the one shot down, was on it's assigned path/plan (though at a lower altitude, they had requested FL350).  One was an apparent act from onboard the aircraft and the other was an apparent act from outside the aircraft.  The question/concern I have is that the MH17 flight had, until the shoot down, been flying 300 or so mile south of the area where it was hit, after the shoot down the path for MH17 is now 800 or so miles south of the incident.  Someone routed the aircraft to fly above the Ukraine restricted area (that had been set to top out at FL290), was it Malaysia Air that requested the route, the flight crew, or was it determined by ATC?  I know that the local ATC had limited MH17 to FL330 due to an impending traffic conflict.


----------



## acommondisaster

GURPS said:


> when Hannity 1st disappeared from WMAL in the afternoons, I listened to Savage for about a week ... mostly getting the opening monologue , as my evening commute is 1500 - 1530 ... I had to turn the radio off and just ride in silence ...


Hannity's on 1260 am same time as when he was on WMAL


----------

